# **URGENT** I don't know what to do with herrr



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2009)

We moved, into this new house last friday (not the one that just passed) and Sparky made a good friend, a little dog names Sprite, who is also a pomeranian. 

Well I went to take out the trashto the curb earlier and she was outside, in the front (she's never in the front, usually the back) unnatended, and off leash. 

I stayed outside with her for a bit, playing with her, and every few minutes she'd run to her house and bark at the door. Well her door doesn't have a doggie hole so theres no way she could have just gone out, herself.

It's getting dark here, it's 8 o'clock... 

Theres raccoons here, and skunks, and squirrels and she honestly stands no chance being only 10ish pounds.

I went to check on her around 7:15 and she was laying on her grass, staring at the door. 

Theres absolutly no light in the house, and no movement..

What do I do ? 

I don't want to call animal control as they'd bring her to the pound and charge the owners (who are reaallyy good people) 80$ to take her out. Plus, don't want to seem like a brute after only being 2 weeks here.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd take her in and leave a note on their door, personally. Let them know you were worried that she'd be hit by a car or be stolen.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'd take her in and leave a note on their door, personally. Let them know you were worried that she'd be hit by a car or be stolen.



I second this. Don't leave the poor girl outside to let something happen to her. I'd take her inside and keep her safe.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't find her, 
Although it's pitch black and I heard her not more then 10 minutes ago, in the back of the houses. 
I went for a walk with Sparky, becdause she likes him and will run up to him but I can't seem to find her, but I hear her bark.
Its really bothering me.
I have to get off now, since it's a schoo night, but i'm really worried, I also live infront of a reallyy busy road (St.Laurent.. if anyone is framiliar with it. 
I'm going to put some stuff on the back step, \and hope she goes to 'investigate' and i'll grab her then, and write the note.
If I do find her i'll sleep in the spare bedroom, because it has hardwood, and my bedroom has carpet.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2009)

OH my gosh, 
I just heard her again
Its weird because she's not comming to see us. 
I'll go look some more, with some treats...


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh no! I hope you can find her....yell for her and search everywhere. Maybe she got stuck somewhere? Possibly another neighbor put her in their fenced in back yard?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 13, 2009)

maybe take sparky with you to interest her?


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 13, 2009)

You should really mind your own business. Don't start off on the wrong foot in your new neighborhood. You've not talked to your neighbor and don't know anything other than seeing a loose dog. This could be the routine for the dog to fun free.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> You should really mind your own business. Don't start off on the wrong foot in your new neighborhood. You've not talked to your neighbor and don't know anything other than seeing a loose dog. This could be the routine for the dog to fun free.


If there was a dog in my neighborhood running free and was friendly...I'd be taking it in until I found the owner (it would be PTS at the shelter here).

Most places have leash laws, too, btw...so if the owner was allowing the dog to run free all of the time, then they should get in trouble. Not to mention Brandy said she lived on a busy street...any dog lover would rescue a dog from going out onto a busy street.

I don't think this is a matter of "minding your own business".....it is a matter of keeping a loose dog safe until the owner can be located.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> You should really mind your own business. Don't start off on the wrong foot in your new neighborhood. You've not talked to your neighbor and don't know anything other than seeing a loose dog. This could be the routine for the dog to fun free.


sorry but i disagree with this "mind your own buisness" comment, the dog has gotten out , possibly, and could be in danger since it is such a little dog on a busy street. In my heart there is no way that i could leave the dog out there either. I too would bring the dog in to my home and leave a note for the owner. You are not starting any trouble by doing this it could turn out to be an innocent accident that the dog got out and you could be saving it from having something happen to it. If you just turn a blind eye to this dog and something happens to it you will feel horrible, but at least if you try , you can say that you tried to help if anything happens to him


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 13, 2009)

Wellit's the next door neighbor's dog and not just a dog roaming around loose. I certainly wouldn't call AC. If anything I would want to make sure the owners are out and not in trouble inside the house.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 13, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> If anything I would want to make sure the owners are out and not in trouble inside the house.


Correct...while keeping the dog safe from danger until the issue can be resolved!

Any updates, Brandy??


----------



## degrassi (Sep 14, 2009)

I would have gotten control of the dog and then gone and knocked on the neighbours door. If there was no answer I would have either put the dog in the backyard(if its completely fenced), or since its late at night I would have left a note saying you found the dog roaming loose and brought it over to your house to keep it safe.

I've found a couple dogs roaming my neighbourhood over the years. Usually we know where they live and bring them back to their house/owners. A few times we've called the phone # on their tags(if they have one) for the owners to pick them up. Usually the owners are already looking for them or the dog got out of the backyard and they didnt' know it was missing. I've never once had an owner get mad that I took their dog in, most are grateful to get them back.

Brandy I hope you were able to find the dog or atleast tomorrow go over and ask the neighbours if they got him back and he is ok.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> You should really mind your own business. Don't start off on the wrong foot in your new neighborhood. You've not talked to your neighbor and don't know anything other than seeing a loose dog. This could be the routine for the dog to fun free.



SHe is usually off leash, but never in the front, bacause the dangers of theroad. 

It also isn't the first time they 'lost her' and had to go find her.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 14, 2009)

The backyards aren't fenced, its more like everyones backyard faces the same way (a big square) and a big patch of green. 
I couldn't find her yesterday but last night when i was in bed , around 2AM i heard someone yell her name, which sounded like her 'dad'. 
There are some muddy paw prints on my newly white paved back steps... so i'm guessing she went to our door but we never heard her.
I'm almost certain she's inside now. 
I'll ask her owners later, when their back from work.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 14, 2009)

It seems dad rather let the dog run free and don't feel it's in danger. I know if its my dog that's used to running loose and a new neighbor call AC because of it, I'd be really pissed. If it's been "losted" in just the week that you've been there, it's going to be the normal routine that don't bother the other neighbors.

It's a hard call. If you can't live with a loose dog maybe you can dog sit free when ever you know dad is away and let the dog loose when you hear dad call. Don't know if dad will accept an dog sitting offer if the point is to let his dog have free running time.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> It seems dad rather let the dog run free and don't feel it's in danger. I know if its my dog that's used to running loose and a new neighbor call AC because of it, I'd be really p*ssed. If it's been "losted" in just the week that you've been there, it's going to be the normal routine that don't bother the other neighbors.
> 
> It's a hard call. If you can't live with a loose dog maybe you can dog sit free when ever you know dad is away and let the dog loose when you hear dad call. Don't know if dad will accept an dog sitting offer if the point is to let his dog have free running time.



I didn't call animal controle. 

I wouldn't have

But it's just the safety of the dog I was looking out for. Because she stands absolutly no chance to a raccoon, other then animals shes an amazingly obedient dog, anyone could just snatch her up. I kept checking on her, and when I see she's alone thatsx what i'm going to do. I gave them until 8:30 last night and I would have taken her in. Although I couldn't find her, just hear her.

I can't dog sit,SParky may be fine with her outside, on the lawn, but he's a really territorial dog and bring her in on the regular wouldn't be too good.

Their really into uhm, drugs and stuff so he may have let her out then forgot about her after he was stoned and probably just fell asleep.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 14, 2009)

Relax. The only real danger is if it isn't scare of cars and strays on to the road.

Raccoons won't bother little dogs. Large hawks and foxes may be a danger. Are they known to be in your area?


----------



## BethM (Sep 14, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> It seems dad rather let the dog run free and don't feel it's in danger. I know if its my dog that's used to running loose and a new neighbor call AC because of it, I'd be really p*ssed. If it's been "losted" in just the week that you've been there, it's going to be the normal routine that don't bother the other neighbors.



My neighbors across from me have started letting their dog run loose outdoors. It's a dachshund, and I see it running in the street a lot. If they don't start keeping it fenced or on a leash, I *will* be calling animal control. For the safety of the dog. I've nearly hit it more than once, as I turn the corner onto my street. (Also, it's been doing it's business in my yard. Stupid people.)


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 14, 2009)

I would intervene however is necessary to keep the dog safe. We have a kindergarten driver who accidentally hit a puppy in front of the owner's daughter all because the owner felt the dog needed to learn to be in the front yard without a leash. Here this 5y/o girl saw her 6m/o or so puppy get hit. Now not only did the dog not survive but this little girl is terrified not only of her bus but her driver. And the driver is totally horrified because she never saw the puppy (it ran up behind the bus as she pulled away). It is NEVER a good idea to leave a dog running loose because accidents happen and some of them are very preventable with just a little bit of responsibility.


----------



## anneq (Sep 14, 2009)

There are just too many things that could happen to this little dog (larger, aggressive dogs, people dog-napping, cars that could run over it, etc) to just leave it outside unattended.

As for minding her own business, if these people 'minded' their dog, then other people would not be presented with the decision whether or not to let the dog alone or take some action. Just as if I saw a 6yr.old wandering around outside w/o an parent or older sibling, I would also be concerned about a very small dog unattended.

I think taking the dog inside after trying to contact the owners is reasonable. 
Certainly leaving a note if they don't respond and keeping the dog inside is reasonable behavior.

We had a dog up the street from us wander down by our house and called the owner twice so she would not worry -she was VERY grateful we called. We were not being nosey, just responsible. I did not automatically think she was negligent, since I've had many pets myself that seemed determined to wander (especially if they are not neutered or spayed).


----------



## anneq (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if you have coyotes in that area, but if you do that should be a major concern. 
We were always having small dogs and cats getting snatched in the area I grew-up in...and it was not just in the late evenings - if they are hungry and have a litter to raise, they will snatch animals right off a leash - yes, it's happened more than once in the suburb I grew up in. 

Hopefully though that's not a problem where you live.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *


> Relax. The only real danger is if it isn't scare of cars and strays on to the road.
> 
> Raccoons won't bother little dogs. Large hawks and foxes may be a danger. Are they known to be in your area?


Yeah and it'sallso been in the news we were 'invaded' (my area) by foxes.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 15, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> I don't know if you have coyotes in that area, but if you do that should be a major concern.
> We were always having small dogs and cats getting snatched in the area I grew-up in...and it was not just in the late evenings - if they are hungry and have a litter to raise, they will snatch animals right off a leash - yes, it's happened more than once in the suburb I grew up in.
> 
> Hopefully though that's not a problem where you live.


I couldn't find the word but that too! Coyotes have invaded my area.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 15, 2009)

I would definently lock her in a bathroom or laundry room or something and leave the note. Small dogs like that are very easy to miss and squish with cars, I've hit my neighbors Pug because it attacked at my tires, but Papillions are even tinier.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 16, 2009)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!Nermal what a horrible story, and what a horrible parent that person was to let her child learn like that


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 16, 2009)

Papillions are significantly bigger then a regular sized pug (not those oddly large ones), although the dog is a pomeranian that I was talking about .


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 16, 2009)

Did they take the poor thing back inside in the end?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 16, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Did they take the poor thing back inside in the end?



I wrote in a post up there ^ what they did.

Essentrially she most likely stayed outside.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 16, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did they take the poor thing back inside in the end?
> ...


R U SURE? WHERE?


The only thing I saw you wrote was they do drugs. You also wrote you _think_ they took her in.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, well that night I was pretty sure they left her out,


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 16, 2009)

Good job, Brandy... That pup is lucky to have you around to watch out for her. 
Glad you took responsibility and initiative. Not many people care enough to do that.

Yup, coyotes are in Southern ON now, for sure. Even the huge raccoons can deliver a nasty bite... never know when rabies is going through the population.
Good on you.

You might want to consider getting a leash/collar at the dollar store, so you can perhaps tie her up if she gets lost/out...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 17, 2009)

I disagree with a statement Baby Juliet Made..



> Raccoons won't bother the dog.


http://www.centraldistrictnews.com/2009/08/10/raccoon-attacks-dogs-on-29th-ave

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/jim-thornton/2004/10/when-raccoons-attack

http://www.seattlepi.com/soundoff/comment.asp?articleID=410135&source=mypi

http://www.queenanneview.com/2009/08/07/raccoon-attacks-queen-anne-dog/

You...don't know what your talking about, and if I were you, I would refrain from dispensing incorrect advice, especially to an impressionable young lady who is acting out of care and concern, and her love of animals.

Furthermore, my current husband, apart or not, is a vet, a farm vet, and I cannot tell you how many dogs he has had to stitch up, or put down, due to raccoon related injuries.

I myself, have had to drop 2 raccoons in my barn with a 9mm who had my mini doxie pinned in a corner.

And from experience, the *minding your own business* comment..

Had Sammy, Sunshine,Beaux or Molly got out without my knowledge, and due to where we live, the interstate being less than a half mile away, I would be so grateful someone took the time and initiative to care for my animal, instead of looking the other way and doing just that *minding their own business* and then coming home and finding my beloved pet splattered on the interstate. What a horrifying sight!

That's what's wrong with this world. more people looking the other way instead of helping others..

Brandi..good job girl..i'd be honored if you were my neighbor!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awehh shucksss :blushan::wiggle



I honestly havent seen her outside for more then a quick pee since that night. 

I still keep watch, just incase... but i'm totally busy and can't be in look out for her whenever i'm home, would be easier to just keep her in the house, that way I know the only other animal getting to her would be babii who would just pluck her...

(Just kidding, i'd never let her meet baby... ever.. )


----------

